# Locker Door Seals



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All Autocrusiers

Just a point on newish models, check youre locker seals, my Startrail has no seals on the doors only on the body. Rang Autocruise /Swift today and they confirmed that the doors should have seals on not just the body they close against.

We have had ours for 10 months and only just found this out !!!!


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Autocruise door seals*

Are they doing anything about it.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I told them I was booked in for some other warranty work this month, they said to contact the dealer, which I did and instructed them to order all the relevant seals, but knowing how slow they are to despatch parts they wont arrive in time and I will have to make another trip :evil:


----------

